# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Raiders!!!

## Mp859

My raiders may quite possibly pull it off

----------


## Iceberg

> My raiders may quite possibly pull it off


Eagles stinking it up wtf

----------


## Times Roman

> My raiders may quite possibly pull it off


YOU'RE Raiders?

----------


## Mp859

> YOUR Raiders?


 OUR raiders.

----------


## Venom

Another Raiders fan checking in!

----------


## derekkpapa1

Sorry patriots all the way

----------


## Chicagotarsier

Pittsburgh and bathroom stalls for the win!

They are going to sneak up and hit someone in the mouth during the playoffs.

----------

